# FAO Expobar Dual owners



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

FAO Expobar Leva Dual owners, really.

The pesky thing is playing up again. About 8 months ago the readout on the PID started going up and down at will and then went to static A1 error code, leading me to diagnose crapped out temperature probe. Swapping it out for a new one solved the problem, and I noted at the time that this particular part is kept in abundance by Crem, the importers.

It is doing it again, the day after a descale. Ordered a new one and followed it up with a call to Claudette at BB who said that another customer had the same experience after a descale, and that there is a new version of the probe available now that should prove more reliable.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

And lo.

Speculative switch on this morning and the bugger is stable as a rock. Taking the thing out for a look and putting it back must have done some good. Just as well as brewed coffee wasn't doing it for me.

Happy Christmas!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ive tried killing Brewtus. He wont die


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Then you aren't trying hard enough!









It's only a matter of time, Gary. All that heat, all those delicate wires...

I'm pretty much entirely ignorant of the electronics that lie beneath the probe, but I'm concluding that it might be those thin shitty wires that are to blame. I think when I next have to fiddle with it I will put some heat shrink tube on it.

I'm pleased with the descale I did, though. I seems to have removed it all. There was a scary moment when I came to drain the brew boiler of citric solution and the pump went on for ages until anything came out. Either there was a blockage or the boiler had run low on water. If so, I'm not sure how that could have happened.

I have to say, the ability to fiddle, diagnose and mend the Leva is one of its charms.


----------

